
Ask HN: How do you implement visitor-to-signup tracking in your app? - kareemm
This is surprisingly difficult to solve in 2020. The biggest issue is (in Google Analytics) how to separate traffic that could <i></i>potentially<i></i> sign up for a trial vs. traffic from people who’ve <i></i>already<i></i> signed up.<p>Here’s one way to do it:<p>1. When someone logs in to your app set a cookie<p>2. If they visit your homepage later check for cookie<p>3. If cookie exists put them in a Google Analytics segment called eg “existing users”<p>4. Create view in GA that excludes users in “existing users” segment. View Trial signups goal in this view.<p>It seems like this should be simpler.  If there are other approaches that work I’d love to hear them!
======
clintonb
Google Analytics supports user IDs. When a user logs in, send the user ID to
Google.

[https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/3123662](https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/3123662)

